
Finding Business "Idols": A New Model to Accelerate Start-Ups (such as YCombinator) - danw
http://www.scribd.com/doc/306046/Finding-Business-Idols
======
rms
This article confuses Y Combinator type funds and traditional incubators. The
biotech funds listed in here are incubators and have almost nothing in common
with Y Combinator.

~~~
pg
We tried to explain that to them, but by the time they talked to us they had
already written the paper and they didn't seem psyched about the idea of
changing it.

~~~
rms
I guess they picked their thesis and wanted to stick to it no matter what. The
problem is that the thesis just doesn't make a whole lot of sense. The only
fund that seems the slightest bit American Idol-like is Seedcamp and only
because the companies they fund are dubbed winners.

------
rwebb
Sort of interesting...not very accurate.

